# Oh dear!



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

well, to be honest that isn't really what I said!


----------



## Maurice Adams (Jun 7, 2009)

You're not alone Harry.
I'll bet you said "OOPS" too!


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Time for a slight design change, no problem!:laugh:


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

harrysin said:


> well, to be honest that isn't really what I said!


We can only imagine.

Jerry


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hi Harry! You did WHATI do under stand, Sorry


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

hahaha Harry. It happens to the best of them......


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

He He. Got a little thin there didn't ya?


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice tooth pick holder Harry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I feel better now having just received the following email from the Tulip master himself.

Hi Harry,

These thing's happen and you're not the only one to go too thin and snap the neck off, just smile and put another block of wood in the chuck.
I found you a piece of Osage Orange to turn and have a can of Zip Kicker for doing the CA finish on pens, so will try and get around today or tomorrow.

Cheers,

John


----------



## beemor (Feb 29, 2012)

*OOPS wooden vase*



Dr.Zook said:


> Nice tooth pick holder Harry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


There's your silver lining - that was my first thought. Or for small dried flowers.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I was thinking that perhaps I could part it off and paint it like an opened egg with yellow running down the side. Keep watching.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Rather than Oh Dear Harry I generally get shoot, darn and son of gun in.:laugh: Happens to the best of us Harry. Chuck up another piece and get after it.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

If you were trying to see how thin you could make it you exceeded your goals. Why not chuck it back up and make a goblet out of it? Maybe it doesn't have to be a total loss.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

maybe you used a bit too much dynamite there Butch! NGM


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Super Glue! Lots and lots of Supper Glue! .... For the new turned rim made out of a contrasting wood.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Well you guys have given me food for thought. I was round at John's place this morning for some more turning lessons and came away with lots of goodies including all kinds of wood for tulips and pens.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

After making these five pens today I finished the soft boiled egg. The wood egg and egg cup were amongst the first turnings after buying my first lathe. Disabled member chipypah in England, a first class turner, suggested various small projects that would teach me the basics of turning.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

All's well that ends well, Harry.

I would not know that you made an error.....


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Great looking pens Harry and nice save. Most people wouldn't know it was a mistake unless we tell them.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks guys. Bernie, I must be getting serious, I just ordered a bed extension for my new mini lathe! In order to make room for it I'm having to make a lot of changes in the shed including hanging heaps of templates on "sky hooks".


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Now your talking Harry. My router table and table saw are great for storage for blanks, tools, etc. :lol::lol:


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

That happens to all of us, Harry. We had a demo at our turning club a while back. The fellow (chap to you Aussies) was turning a three sided bowl. He got down to the last few seconds to finish and POW!-it disintegrated and went into several random sized pieces.:cray: Furtunately, no casualities and a disappointed turner.

As an aside, I'm going to try the tulip thing real soon.


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

Good demo of why to wear a face shield, you just never know...!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Knothead47 said:


> That happens to all of us, Harry. We had a demo at our turning club a while back. The fellow (chap to you Aussies) was turning a three sided bowl. He got down to the last few seconds to finish and POW!-it disintegrated and went into several random sized pieces.:cray: Furtunately, no casualities and a disappointed turner.
> 
> As an aside, I'm going to try the tulip thing real soon.


Because I've waited for several weeks for the forum management to tell me where and how to post the video of my friend John Scarfe teaching me to make Tulips I've decided to post it on YouTube with a link on the forum. That will be in the next few days.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

*Mistake????*



BernieW said:


> Great looking pens Harry and nice save. Most people wouldn't know *it was a mistake *unless we tell them.


Hi, Harry.

I'd give a lot of things to make many mistakes like yours!!!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

You're too kind Alexis.


----------

